# XML Gültiges zeichen



## schlaubie (7. Dez 2006)

Hallo Leute ich erzeuge eine XML Datei und erhalte ab und zu Fehlermeldungen wenn ein Zeichen vorkommt ,das nicht nach XML exsitiert. encoding ist ISO-8859-1.

Wie kann ich testen ob ein Zeichen in XML gültig  ist.
Da gibt es doch bestimmt was oder?


----------



## hupfdule (7. Dez 2006)

Alle Zeichen sind gültig. Sie müssen nur dem Encoding entsprechen, das du in der XML Datei angibst. Vermutlich ist dein Text nicht in ISO-8859-1. Um welche Zeichen handelt es sich denn?


----------



## schlaubie (7. Dez 2006)

Unicode 0X7


----------



## hupfdule (7. Dez 2006)

Dann ist es doch klar. Du kannst kein Unicode Zeichen in einem ISO-8859-1 kodierten Text verwenden. Deine Codierung ist falsch. Entweder du schreibst den Text in ISO-8859-1 oder du setzt das Encoding in der XML-Datei auf UTF-8.


----------



## schlaubie (7. Dez 2006)

Kann man nicht sagen das ein bestimmter Element inhalt nicht vom Parser interpretiert werden soll oder so?
Weil ich ja nicht weis  welches ausgangsformat vorliegt!


----------



## hupfdule (7. Dez 2006)

Du gibst in der XML-Datei an, welche Kodierung du verwendest. An diese musst du dich natürlich halten. Nicht umsonst muss man diese Kodierung angeben.
Wenn du nicht weißt, welches Ausgangsformat vorliegt, hast du ein Problem. Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, das ganze noch mal zu kodieren, um einen wohl definierten Zeichensatz zu erhalten. Zum Beispiel über eine base46-Kodierung. Ob das dann noch in deinem Sinne sinnvoll verwendbar ist, musst du natürlich entscheiden.


----------



## Roar (7. Dez 2006)

da die ersten 128 unicode zeichen den ascii zeichen entsprechen und  die ersten 128 von iso-8859 auch soweit ich weiß, und außerdem hindert das encoding niemanden daran alle zeichen die man will in die xml zu schrieben, gibt dann nur probleme beim auslesen 

jedenfalls wird das problem wohl eher sein, dass 0x07 ein steuerzeichen ist (bing), und sowas hat in ner xml eigentlich nix verloren


----------



## schlaubie (8. Dez 2006)

Genau das ping ist das Problem hab es jetzt einfach hart ausgeschlossen und schon funktioniert es.


----------

